# 2017 Cruze Premier Door wiring Diagram



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd suggest getting a subscription to AllData DIY. That's a cost-effective way to get more detailed information than what a Hayes manual will give you.


----------



## HGRitticuss (Mar 12, 2020)

thank you. I didn’t know this existed and they do have exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

HGRitticuss said:


> thank you. I didn’t know this existed and they do have exactly what I am looking for.


Consider taking some pictures and/or video and writing up a How-To for us.

How-To: Write a Tutorial


----------



## HGRitticuss (Mar 12, 2020)

I completed adding the Blinkers to the Side mirrors. For 2017 Cruze LT some VINS have a break in when they were manufactured. This was my case. The passenger had all the wires in the door where the driver side door did not! It was missing the blinker wire. I was able to add it to the existing door harness connector - DELPHI 41 Pin and connect it to the door harness for the mirror connector. I used a reputiable guy who has his own business making harness for trucks. Shout out to Harness Dr! You can reach him on Facebook and his response time was ASAP. 

The blind Spot monitoring works! Park Assist doesn't. 

the connector missing on the driver side door harness:















Before:








After:








Before:








After:








The bumper - blind spot monitoring - radar








Before: 








After with all the sensors. This was all done make shift to existing bumper.









The radio does give options now: 









But the button within the middle console doesn't work for Rear Park Assist.


----------

